# £24 dash cam



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Macro is running a special on dash cams. £19.99. Bought one, not a bad piece of kit, even has night vision!


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

You looked at the filmed footage??


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I bought a GS8000L from here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301042725960

For less than £22 I'm very impressed, video quality is good and it starts recording as soon as you turn the ignition on. It comes with a cigarette lighter plug cable which is very long so lots of options for routing the cable. I've actually hard wired it though, but used the supplied cigarette lighter plug, just soldered a wire to the earth and live with a fuse just in case, and then run it behind the A-pillar trim.

Video link:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ Can you post up a video clip please - I bought one [not this one] a while back and the play-back quality was awful.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Hardwired mine into the sunroof power feed, The camera automatically starts recording as soon as the ignition is on and will stop recording when off 






Camera has a quick relese feature so you can take it off in seconds for when you leave the car if you wish, As i'll admit it's not a very discreet camera.

It's a Transcend Drive Pro 200 dash cam costing £80...

I have a test video clip here.. 



 and hers a clip at night 



Picture quality is not great in these videos as I had to compress them as it would have taken ages to upload with my net speed. It's a very impressive piece of kit for the money & I was surprised how good it is at recording at night. Overall reccomded.

Installed sometime June 2014 and it's still working, Had a cheap £20 dash came once it lasted a week and the quality was no where near good enough IMO..

Good luck...


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> ^^ Can you post up a video clip please - I bought one [not this one] a while back and the play-back quality was awful.


I'll have to sort one tomorrow. It's as good video quality as the video just posted by vxlomegav6 :thumb:


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Monny Fan said:


> You looked at the filmed footage??


Its not too bad, fit for purpose I'd say


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> ^^ Can you post up a video clip please - I bought one [not this one] a while back and the play-back quality was awful.


Added a picture and video sample :thumb: (Make sure you watch it in HD on YouTube)


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

80 from where??


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

M4D YN said:


> 80 from where??


Pretty much anywhere that sells them 

Transcend DrivePro 200 Car Video Recorder with Built-In Wi-Fi https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GRYT5QI/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_f7znub13KGJM3


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Pretty much anywhere that sells them
> 
> Transcend DrivePro 200 Car Video Recorder with Built-In Wi-Fi https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GRYT5QI/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_f7znub13KGJM3


Cheers buddy,wanted one for a while now,would you recommend it??


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

M4D YN said:


> Cheers buddy,wanted one for a while now,would you recommend it??


I'm happy with it myself and would reccomded it, Have tried cheap ones and they just don't peform good enought to be of any use IMO.

Take this video I put together for example 



 if I had needed to I could pause / edit the footage to get a nice clear picture of the Registartion plates as demonstrated in this video, I did compress this video however but it's still more than decent quality on YouTube especially if you set it to play at 720p I did this due to the camera recording 1080p it takes up like 140mb every minuet. So would take forever to upload on my slow net shamefully lol...

While on this subject I'd reccomend a 32gb micro SD card I've got a class 10 samsung myself. Which should capture around 4-5hours of footage.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

I'll be getting this one soon.
Very small/inconspicuous.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Due to the camera recording 1080p it takes up like 140mb every minuet. So would take forever to upload on my slow net shamefully lol...
> 
> While on this subject I'd reccomend a 32gb micro SD card I've got a class 10 samsung myself. Which should capture around 4-5hours of footage.


On this note does it just record over the old footage once the card is full? My commute is 1-1.5hr each way so I'd only get 2 days worth of footage before having to clear the card.

I do like the idea of having an in-car camera as I've had a few accidents, and also a few near accidents where the other drivers having been driving like knobs prior to the incidents.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

lobotomy said:


> On this note does it just record over the old footage once the card is full? My commute is 1-1.5hr each way so I'd only get 2 days worth of footage before having to clear the card.
> 
> I do like the idea of having an in-car camera as I've had a few accidents, and also a few near accidents where the other drivers having been driving like knobs prior to the incidents.


It can be set on loop record, Also if needs must you can format the SD card on the device itself in seconds if you preferred not to loop record say.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the link, Jem :thumb:


----------

